# Mangrove



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2019)

I got into some mangrove today and not sure of the type. White with a dark brown center. I turned a small bowl while it was wet and all at once my neck and left arm lit up like it was on fire 

Has anyone turned any type of mangrove with similar experience. I read that milky mangrove (_Excoecaria agallocha) _is very toxic but could not find any of the mangroves on @phinds site. Maybe I just don’t where to look

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## phinds (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a wood toxicity article on PAGE 2 along with (dozens of other articles) but it doesn't say anything about mangrove


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Where did you get the mangrove Lou? If locally sourced that species isn't supposed to grow in Florida. 



> Milky mangroves grow as shrubs or trees (up to 15 metres).
> 
> _Excoecaria agallocha_ (*milky mangrove*) is a member of the family Euphorbiaceae and *is distributed from northern New South Wales, through Queensland and Northern Territory to Western Australia*. In Queensland, it is a mangrove of the upper tidal limits and occurs at the landward fringe of the community often in association with the grey mangrove (_Avicennia marina_), the white-flowered black mangrove (_Lumnitzera racemosa_), and the river mangrove (_Aegiceras corniculatum_). It is often found on small sandy ridges in mixed stands of mangroves.




https://kathrinaxer.com/2018/07/10/how-to-identify-the-three-types-of-mangroves-in-florida/ 

https://www.floridamuseum.ufl.edu/southflorida/habitats/mangroves/species/ - This one says there is 4, but milky isn't one of them.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 3, 2019)

And, this is the only picture I found searching for something to match your description. 

https://www.rayjoneswoodboxes.com/black-mangrove-bx-17.html


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Where did you get the mangrove Lou? If locally sourced that species isn't supposed to grow in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t really know which one it was but it sure garnered a reaction. There were yellow orange blotches all over from the cast off. The black mangrove link looks very similar. I’ll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Could be wrong, but I would think you'd treat it much like Poison Ivy. Some of these remedies might be of use. 

https://www.thehealthy.com/first-aid/poison-ivy-home-remedies/


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 4, 2019)

Sounds like Red or Black mangrove. Can you post some pictures. I think Paul has pictures of Black mangrove, but in his personal stash.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2019)

@Mr. Peet


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2019)

I think it may just be an interaction with your Geritol and prune juice!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't know but that one on the right looks like it could fit in MFRB, you should send it to me, and we'll see if it's due to Eric's diagnosis, or if it gives me problems too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I don't know but that one on the right looks like it could fit in MFRB, you should send it to me, and we'll see if it's due to Eric's diagnosis, or if it gives me problems too!



How about I deliver it in person?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 4, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> @Mr. Peet
> 
> View attachment 171273



Looks like 'Black mangrove' to me, _Avicennia germinans_. Can I buy some form you? How big is it, diameter?


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like 'Black mangrove' to me, _Avicennia germinans_. Can I buy some form you? How big is it, diameter?



Mark let me get a flat rate box and see what I can fit. Just cover postage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 4, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Mark let me get a flat rate box and see what I can fit. Just cover postage.



Sure, can do. I plan to slab a piece to make a sample with both sapwood and heartwood, so at least 8" long would be helpful. Will be happy with whatever fits. Thank you. Look forward to your PM.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2019)

@Lou Currier


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2019)

Ok, I will look at a LFRB

@Eric Rorabaugh if you want to meet me in SC next month I can spare a piece for you


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2019)

I wish I could brother. October and November are my two busiest months of the year.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> How about I deliver it in person?



Works for me... I still have to check the breaker box and see what that one outlet is wired. When you looking at coming this way?


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 5, 2019)

Somewhere around the 24th.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 5, 2019)

10 4


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 7, 2019)

I would eventually like some both Black and Red Mangrove for fingerboards but because of the legalities care will be taken procuring it. I have read about toxicities in Mangrove species mainly white if I remember right.


----------

